# two or more degree/diploma/certificate for EE



## rajeevan3209 (Mar 29, 2018)

I would like to know the gray area of "two or more degree/diploma/certificate" If we have a Degree(4 years), Should the other Diploma(1 Year) which we obtained from the University/Institute contains the exact wordings as in the website? or whatever Diploma obtained after Degree will be categorised as "Post Bachelor/Post undergraduate/Graduate diploma" by WES?

If the Diploma after degree not fall into that category what is the best category it will fall in?

Say, If I have Diploma awarded as "International Diploma in Information Technology" which is done after Degree, Will I be eligible for two or more/degree/diploma/certificate category?

Thank a lot for you expertise regarding this


----------

